
JVM issue: concurrency is affected by changing the system time - fanf2
https://bbossola.wordpress.com/2013/09/04/jvm-issue-concurrency-is-affected-by-changing-the-date-of-the-system/
======
jdan
Anyone know if this is still relevant? It was posted in 2013.

